
Ask HN: What do you dislike most about Golang? - networkimprov
Please also indicate how long you have been coding in Go.
======
karmakaze
Very limited ability to factor code especially related to error handling. Go2
will have some broken form of generics so that will help. Why do I say broken?
Because they are starting from scratch to come up with something different
rather than taking something good and making it better.

~~~
networkimprov
Can you elaborate on "factor code"? Lack of error handling blocks?

------
thepapanoob
all the information that gets hidden in plain sight: like the capital first
letter indicating if a func / member is public or not

time coding go: to short because this seriously keeps me away from learning it

~~~
networkimprov
It's well worth learning and using despite "features" like that.

------
networkimprov
The bulky error handling in a language that prides itself on readability.

Go experience: full time for 2y.

